# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Киртаны Шри Прахлада прабху

## Vyasa-suno das

Харе Кришна Дорогие Преданные!

У кого нибудь есть киртаны Шри Прахлада прабху? Любых годов и в любых городах? Или может кто нибудь может дать ссылку? Очень люблю Шри Прахлада прабху киртаны..

----------


## Алексей Юношев

http://www.rapidshare.ru/1731131

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

http://www.nocruel.narod.ru/mp3_bha.html

----------


## Vyasa-suno das

Спасибо за ссылки! Если будут еще то не стесняйтесь, шлите...

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> http://www.rapidshare.ru/1731131


Харе Кришна, Алексей прабху!
А вы не могли бы выложить еще несколько стареньких киртанов Шри Прахлада, 90-х годов. Эти, которые вы выложили очень нектарные!

----------


## Олег Бирюков

Sri Prahlad Prabhu - Kirtan_01.mp3
Sri Prahlad Prabhu - Kirtan_02.mp3
Sri Prahlad Prabhu - Kirtan_03.mp3
Sri Prahlad Prabhu - Kirtan_04.mp3
Sri Prahlad Prabhu - Kirtan_05.mp3
Все 5 файлов - 195 МБ

----------


## Олег Бирюков

Sri Prahlad Das - Concert.zip __126 MB__256 Kbps

Примечание: ссылка уже выкладывалась на прежней версии Форума

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Все скачал! Спасибо!

----------


## Олег Бирюков



----------


## Олег Бирюков



----------


## Олег Бирюков



----------


## Олег Бирюков

Sri Prahlad Prabhu - Kirtan (Nityananda Trayodasi)

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Вот еще киртан в стиле Регги какой любит Шри Прахлад

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi79S...eature=related

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Всякие регги - это только одна сторона его творчества, в юности... 
У него есть прекрасные исполнения мантр и стотр в классическом стиле Вед.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Песня: Обращение к Горбачеву  освободить  советских Харе Кришна. Шри Прахлад 80-е Австралия

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Slih...feature=relmfu

----------

